# Rhinestone Decoration



## acbottomline (May 3, 2007)

Need assistance in getting some Custom Rhinestone Transfers created as well as discussing full-package production of my garments with custom rhinestone decoration created and applied.
Thanks,
AC


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

acbottomline said:


> Need assistance in getting some Custom Rhinestone Transfers created as well as discussing full-package production of my garments with custom rhinestone decoration created and applied.
> Thanks,
> AC


My embroiderer put me in contact with myshirtconnection.com I know they do that type of work but have never used them for any of that so I don't know if they astre good or not.


----------



## abtees (Apr 17, 2011)

I am wanting to add rhinestone enhancement to my t-shirt business. I have a cricut machine, can that be used to cut the templates?

I need software...what do you recommend?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

abtees said:


> I am wanting to add rhinestone enhancement to my t-shirt business. I have a cricut machine, can that be used to cut the templates?
> 
> I need software...what do you recommend?


Your software choices are limited with the Cricut, but it is possible to cut rhinestone templates. I have a lot of customers who have the Cricut and are able to cut rhinestone templates successfully. 

You used to be able to design with FairyCut but I believe Cricut had an issue with that so they don't allow you to use it anymore.

Your best bet is probably going to be to get a new cutter that will work with other rhinestone software if you want to cut your own templates.


----------



## abtees (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. What software do you recommend? I believe I have seen the iDesign program but I don't know a lot about it. I had been looking at the Silhouette cutter. What are your thoughts?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I'm a distributor for software and cutters so I can't give my opinion on what you should buy. 
Do your research and look around the forum at threads in the Rhinestone Decoration section. You'll get lots of advice and opinions!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have a KNK MAXX cutter that comes with awesome software and tech support. The software was very easy to learn. One of the forum members Sandy McC is a distributor and gives wonderful tech support on this forum as well as on her website which is www.iloveknk.com.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree with BlingItOn, SandyMcC gives wonderful support and training. She is usually on here with lots of super advice and helpful tips. And on her website she offers loads of great videos of different training on how to do lots of neat stuff!!!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

abtees said:


> I am wanting to add rhinestone enhancement to my t-shirt business. I have a cricut machine, can that be used to cut the templates?
> 
> I need software...what do you recommend?


Here is a great thread to help you pick different software used in Rhinestoning. Hope this helps!!!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html


----------

